# RVC Bán Hộp Nhựa Hộp Cơm Nhựa 4 Ngăn Đen



## nhuyrvc (7 Tháng tư 2021)

Bạn đang tìm mẫu *hộp nhựa đựng cơm 4 ngăn* có giá thành tốt, mẫu hộp đẹp, cứng cáp, sang trọng, phù hợp khẩu phần 1 người ăn và đặc biệt phải bảo quản được thực phẩm nóng và dùng được trong lò vi sóng. *Hộp nhựa đựng cơm 4 ngăn* ht25 sẽ đáp ứng được mọi tiêu chí bạn đặt ra.
*Hộp cơm 4 ngăn* được thiết kế tinh tế, sang trọng, cứng cáp, với chất liệu PP đen và những đường vân sọc xung quanh đế hộp cơm sẽ tạo cảm giác hộp cơm cứng cáp, chắc chắn, chất liệu PP an toàn cho sức khỏe người sử dụng và dùng được trong lò vi sóng, giúp khẩu phần ăn luôn được đảm bảo nóng sốt khi đến tay người sử dụng.





Công dụng của *hộp nhựa đựng cơm 4 ngăn giá rẻ* :
- Bảo quản thức ăn , đựng thức ăn
- Dùng đựng thức ăn khi mang về đảm bảo an toàn , tiện lợi cho người tiêu dùng
- Dùng trong các bữa tiệc trong nhà , ngoài trời
- Sử dụng trong các quán cơm văn phòng , các quán thức ăn nhanh ,đồ ăn vặt , ..…
*Tại sao bạn nên chọn mua hộp nhựa đựng cơm 4 ngăn tại RVC:*
RVC có hệ thống nhà xưởng được đầu tư hiện đại, công nghệ sản xuất tiên tiến, nhân công có tay nghề kỹ thuật do đó sản phẩm của RVC luôn có chất lượng tốt, giá thành rẻ, nguồn hàng ổn định
RVC có trụ sở tại TP.HCM nơi có hệ thống giao thông thuận tiện, thông thương dễ dàng do đó giúp tiết kiệm chi phí vận chuyển, hàng tới tay khách với thời gian nhanh nhất.




*CÔNG TY TNHH RVC
Địa chỉ: 11 đường số 7, khu phố 7, P.Hiệp bình chánh, Q.Thủ đức
Tel: 028 37263146
Di động: 0975 663 984*


----------

